
Media barons threaten to spike UK.gov's audacious copyright grab - iProject
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/01/15/con_copyright_judicial_review/
======
ZeroGravitas
Anyone got a link to the other side of this story? I'm happy to believe that
the Tory/Liberal coalition is doing something stupid, or even something evil
for the benefit of big business, but ironically this overwrought and fact-free
propaganda piece in favour of expansive copyright (which is standard MO for
Orlowski) actually makes me think they may be onto something good if it annoys
him so much.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Doing some Googling of my own, I found this article from the government dept.
responsible which (amusingly) calls out another Register article on this topic
by the same author as being inaccurate.

From reading this side of things the orphan works idea seems like a bit of a
damp squib to me but it's certainly got some folks very worked up in the
comment sections of these blogs. Apparently it's all a conspiracy to let
Google steal your photos or indeed to "nationalise a large part of the
creative sector".

[http://discuss.bis.gov.uk/enterprise-
bill/2012/07/30/30-july...](http://discuss.bis.gov.uk/enterprise-
bill/2012/07/30/30-july-uk-copyright-accessing-orphan-works/)

[http://blogs.bis.gov.uk/blog/2012/08/02/uk-copyright-and-
orp...](http://blogs.bis.gov.uk/blog/2012/08/02/uk-copyright-and-orphan-works-
the-facts/)

